# utenza



## Spindel

Buongiorno a tutti! Per una volta mi tocca di fare una traduzione tecnica nel francese, di solito lavoro nella coppia italiano-russo, e non so come rendere il termine portato nel titolo, cioè un apparecchio elettrico che puo' consumare la corrente. Questa accezione non si trova nei dizionari.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Jeanne75

Buongiorno,

Penso che l'ha quasi detto lei in fatti ...

Utenza elettrica = "*appareil*" électrique o magari "équipement" électrique.

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Anch'io penso come Jeanne che tu l'_abbia_ quasi detto: ma in genere, utenza è un collettivo, dunque tenderei a usare il plurale "des appareils électriques", o forse precisando "des appareils consommateurs d'électricité". Dipende dal tuo contesto preciso...
Ciao!


----------



## Jeanne75

Ciao Matoupaschat,

Non ha nulla da vedere con la domanda di Spindel, scusi
Mi puoi aiuttare spero... Che tu l'abbia quasi detto / Che *lei* l'ha cuasi detto ?

Non sono abituata a dare del tu, comme dirrei (tu!) con "lei" ?

Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

Jeanne75 said:


> Ciao Matoupaschat,
> 
> Non ha nulla da vedere con la domanda di Spindel, scusa
> Mi puoi aiuttare spero... Che tu l'abbia quasi detto / Che *lei* l'abbia quasi detto ?
> 
> Non sono abituata a dare del tu, comme diresti (tu!) con "lei" ?
> 
> Grazie mille


Non sono sicuro di aver capito bene la domanda.
_Che io/tu/lui/lei abbia detto, che noi abbiamo/voi abbiate/loro abbiano detto. _​Così, va bene?.
Un saluto


----------



## Spindel

Grazie a voi e a _Loro!_


----------



## Jeanne75

Grazie mille Matoupaschat !


----------

